# UltraBreeze Jacket



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I just got my UltraBreeze Jacket. Wow! Same great quality of materials and workmanship as the Golden Bee Products suit except in a Jacket, which I'll use much more often, and with more ventilation as the pockets are mesh as well. I can see out the veil better as well.

I also got a full suit. Same quality and workmanship and some more ventilation as none of it's blocked with canvas except for the little pocket for the hive tool.

I expect they will preform and last just as well as the Golden Bee Products one, but I haven't had the chance to use it yet, of course.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Yup, i'm pretty happy with my jacket as well. Being able to see through the vail is very nice..:thumbsup:.


----------



## Angi_H (Feb 9, 2008)

Gregg Stewart had his out here when he came out to work his bees in November. I think it is great. He had the jacket and he never once got stung any where where the jacket covered. We figured it was because it was thick yet so ventelated the bees stinger cound not get near skin to sting not even the dreadfull back of the head. I plan on buying one of these when I get taxes back. As I hat the full cotton suits in the middle of the California Summer. Way to hot. But with one of these newer jackets it will be so much cooler and no more heat exhaustion when doing cutouts and removals. I also had liked the look of them. I do say high class product and I dont even own one yet. I have only seen it working in person. I am beginning to hate the full suits. To binding when you bend over. But the jacket should be great As long as the elastic will fit around my skinny waist tight enough to not let the bees in loll. I might have to have them custom make it for a 115lb Lady.


Angi


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

*ultrabreeze jacket*

ive been fool for years without real protection after buying ultra breeze jacket well worth money


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Suits can be purchased online now.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

the ventilated suit is sting proof ???


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

mag: say you had a customer that wa large in the tummy area.... doe you do big big sizes?


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes the are 99.99% sting proof. 

we do go up to a 3XLarge.


----------



## scottsbees (Dec 19, 2007)

Mag, I just ordered one of your ultra breeze suits, does it come with the hood.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

What's the status on UltraBreeze pants? I would love to order a pair, if you could make extra long legs on it.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes they come with the hood.

Pants should be out in 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

"Pants should be out in 6 to 8 weeks."

What will the price on them be?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and is the butt gonna be big enough for the stuff we got in our trunk?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Chef Isaac said:


> and is the butt gonna be big enough for the stuff we got in our trunk?


 
Guess it would depend on how much stuff ya got packed in the trunk, Chef.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

hee he he he


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure Chef was referring to his wallet...


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

yea... yea... thats right....

actually I was asking for a friend.

(poker face)


----------



## scottsbees (Dec 19, 2007)

*Just got my Ultra breeze jacket today.*

This definately is a step up from what I have been using, I can not wait to use it. Being a larger person, the 3x is much more comfortable than any other jacket I have used. Thanks Magnet - Man


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey have you ever considered making a larger size . For us portly gentlemen. LOL Like maybe a 4x


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Jim,
If I'm not mistaken he doe's make custom sizes to order. His website tells how to measure you're body.


----------



## nrguenth (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sizing?*

Hi everyone. I am new to this forum, and new to beekeeping as well. I will be starting my first colony this spring, and am working on gathering the necessary equipment.

Based on the rave reviews, and the fact that I hate getting overheated, I am planning on ordering an Ultrabreeze jacket from Magnet-Man. My question is this. For those of you who already own Ultrabreeze products, what have your experiences been with sizing?

I took my measurements and based on the sizing chart would take a Medium. Now I am just shy of 6' tall and ~250 pounds. I haven't worn a medium anything since I was a child (which was a LONG time ago)

So how about it? Are beekeepers actually a race of giants, or should I go with my 'gut' instinct and get an XL?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When it comes to bee suits or jackets I always go for a size or two bigger than I would normally wear. Extra room has never been a problem. To tight is.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Michael is right tight is a problem but to much is not. I would recommend you get an XLarge. The sizing chart seems to confuse a lot of people. I have been thinking of getting rid of it.


----------



## nrguenth (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. Order headed your way!

Nate


----------



## Mountain Gold (Aug 20, 2006)

Howdy,
This is my first post on the forums although I've been a lurker for a long time.
Just thought I'd chime in here and add to the kudos for the Jackets. We just received ours yesterday and they seem very well made and we can't wait to use them.

Also, I'm 5'7", 170 lbs and the large fits me "perfectly", perfectly meaning slightly baggy with room to move and bend over without the jacket pulling up too much in the back.

Great work Magnet-Man!


----------



## pchelovod (Jun 20, 2005)

*Another happy voice in the chorus*

Got my jacket a couple of weeks ago. I am about 5' 10" and 200 lbs, usually wear a 
size "Large" jacket, and that's what I ordered. It fits me perfectly, plenty of room to bend etc. But I don't look like an elephant after a starvation diet, either-- it's not super baggy. 

The quality seems excellent, and I can tell that I'll be much more likely to use it for quick trips to "hot" hives than I was with my full-size suit. 

I'm very happy with my early birthday present. Nice job, Magnet-man.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Why is the gut-waist measurement used and not the chest?

Does this speak to the physical condition of us beekeepers? 

For a Jacket, is the length measured from the neckline to the waistline while bending over? 

These look great!


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Jesse said:


> W
> Does this speak to the physical condition of us beekeepers?


Jesse it is a comment about my physical condition! 

On a side note, I have stopped taking orders until next Monday the 13th when I hope to have everyone's order out the door. I just don't feel right in taking more orders when I have so many backed up. 

I have to go now the sewing machine is calling my name.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Another happy customer. 

My wife & I got our ultra breeze jackets about a week ago. They are very well constructed, & Yes you do get air circulation in there.

Thanks Bill


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

I use my jacket and use surgerical glove with it.... i love it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## techmant (May 21, 2008)

bhfury, I do the exact same setup. Works perfect!....as long as you dont have holes in your jeans or there are no bees on the ground crawling up your legs!!!


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

My wife ordered it for me. LOVE it and the quality put into it. One or two others in the area have tried it on and are amazed at the breeze they feel. A lot better than the heat stroke waiting to happen jacket I used to have.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I must say that I love this suit, I recently developed a systemic and moderately severe allergic reaction. I ordered a ultra breeze suit and got it today and tried it out. It was awsome, the first time since I started becoming allergic that I worked the bees without concern. It is well built and very breathable. I will never buy an other brand, and it is very inexpensive for the quality of the product (but it is not cheep).

Dan Hayden


----------

